#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  HTRI, HEXTRAN and ASPEN Exchanger Suite (Which is Best).

## mkhurram79

Dear Friends,

Lets talk about three software about heat exchanger design.

1-Htri exchanger 5
2-Invensys simsci Hextran 9.1
3-Aspen Exchanger suite 7


All above are versatile softwares and do their business very well.


Upto my practice and experience i found HTRI more reliable, easy to use with results. 
Some to my friend told me that Aspen exchanger suite is best software for exchanger design today.

What do u think?See More: HTRI, HEXTRAN and ASPEN Exchanger Suite (Which is Best).

----------


## vivek68

I have used HTFS of Aspen suite and HTRI for shell tube exchanger design. HTFS allows quick overview of exchanger geometry by import of hysys file . however for further fine tuning for mechnaical design and fabrication aspect including vibration analysis etc it is HTRI that is invariably used by heat exchnager designer/manufacturer.

As a process engineer I use HTFs for extracting process datasheet preparetion in TEMA sheet . But find heat exchanger detailing always done by industry in HTRI.

----------


## mbc.engg

Nice topic

----------


## theray99

great post but where is working HTRI software.

----------


## vivek68

sir i could express my view about HTRI and HTFS as I dont have HEXTRAN. could u kindly help me to get this software 

regards
vivek

----------


## mo736

hi 
can you send me HTRI software or share it ?
mo736.amir@gmail.com
 best regards :Smile:

----------


## archlinux

HTRI 5.0 was on lavteam.com

----------


## samasemo2

here is SIMSCI_Hextran_v9.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

name simsci
pass simsci
_
but i need help with the program , i need to know how to design an heat exchanger using the program ( Hextran ) ? any manual ?! any tutorial  ?

----------


## nomanfahmi

With no dought HTRI.

----------


## phani

Dear Sir,

Thank you for valuable information.
can u forward manual or tutorial for Aspen HTFS 5.10 to phani.sgk@gmail.com

regards,
Phani.

----------


## henj

> hi 
> can you send me HTRI software or share it ?
> mo736.amir@gmail.com
>  best regards



Take a look at:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sharmeen

> here is SIMSCI_Hextran_v9.1
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




sir can you please provide me the links of hextran 9.1 as the above links are not working. if possible provide links of rapidshare.com or ifile thanxyou

----------


## mkhurram79

on many private requests here is link for hextran_9.1 single download link.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: HTRI, HEXTRAN and ASPEN Exchanger Suite (Which is Best).

----------


## sharmeen

thankyou sir, but still the link is not working. if possible kindly upload it on rapidshare.com instead or rapidshare.de as rapidshare.de file are not available for download.
thankyou

----------


## sharmeen

still no response::: :Frown:

----------


## mkhurram79

check out these links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

you can also check these link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is what i have all about hextran links

----------


## sharmeen

thank you sir but the files are expired :Frown: .

----------


## sid

Dear Friends,

Well... Its nice topic indeed, 

Being a process design engineer, i have used both of them, but i prefer Aspen EDR (Exchanger Design Rating) suite the best, it has given extremely good results in the process plants, Both Process as well as Mechanical design has given good results in reality.

----------


## haih5

I'm a sutdent and I'm going to teach myself HTFS. Could anyone give HTFS tutorial book? I can't download it from INTERNET. 
plustwoh5@gmail.com
Thank you very much my seniors.

----------


## FEC_CHE

I have had many dificults to solve vibration problems with HTFS. Do you know any HTFS tutorial that theachs how to solve this problems? Could you provide the link?

Thanks

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Do you have HTRI user manual? Please share.

m.shahverdi@gmail.com

----------


## gasoil

thanks

----------


## azhar raza

i have used both HTRI and HTFS, to me htfs is more user friendly and best for quick review of HX proposal and mechanical design. one feature of HTFs is that it guides and suggests good remedy in the form of warning msgs.but yes HTRI is best in detailed engineering

----------


## suresh750

dearsamasemo,
can u send the link again, I am unable to down load the HEXTRAN
Thanks


suresh750@gmail.comSee More: HTRI, HEXTRAN and ASPEN Exchanger Suite (Which is Best).

----------


## suresh750

the link does not open, can u guide pleaase

----------


## chemical99

its good,can u send htri 5.0 user guide to jjsenthil79@gmail.com

----------


## sureshprocess

i am new to this forum i am process engineer in design field. i would like to get software tutorial. and plse can any help me in getting a model project using hysys for simulation. at present i am doing only manual calculations. but without knowldge in software i am finding difficult to enter next position.

----------


## devilket

All link dead, appreciate someone help reupload. Thanks

----------


## ShafqatAfridi

If Heat and Mass Balance is required then HYSYS is the way to go if all the data is provided then HTRI and ASPEN will give u almost the same results.
Sorry didn't get a chance to work with HEXTRAN.

----------


## kashwinroy

Could Any one upload HTRI, ASPEN and PDMS software. I tried to install PDMS11.5 but its requires license file which i could not find it. I also tried to acces the old file from this forum for HTRI and i think its expired. Can you guys please help me.

----------


## haward_2006

please upload hextran.... thank

----------


## maxky

pleas upload Hextran again

----------


## Nunzio_44

Please upload again

----------


## baronwisanggeni

dear all

is there anybody have " HTRI's Tutorial ?
please share for others,

thank's very much

----------


## colourings

htri is best

----------


## trb

As I know, HTRI is most complete features such as helical baffle, etc.
but for calculation accuracy, we don't know which one is the best.


tqSee More: HTRI, HEXTRAN and ASPEN Exchanger Suite (Which is Best).

----------


## suresh750

As regards the thermal design / rating the HTRI is best and proven software. It is the most comprhenssive. But HTRI does not give mechanical design of HX. For tis B-jac is most suited In fact you can also do optimization of economical HX design.

----------


## aseptman

HTRI / HTFS or ASPEN ( Hetran (old Bjac) and HTFS+ or TEAMs or Shell and Tube (thermal and Mech)
HTRI has its plus: but also many things must be kept in mid. HETRAN or HE Thermal is well inetegrated in ASPEN/HYSIS since Aspen 1 and thus very good as far as thermo goes Helpful when you have wide range evaporation or condensation. IN HTRI you need to feed the heat curve. Also mechanical deatils in A1 programs has many advantages that ensures even less experience persons will make less mistakes. HTRI has more type of baffles but then A1 has twisted tubes/ reduced width tapes.
Main diff that i found is Hetran the design algoritham invariably generates much better design than HTRI or even HTFS. But then when it comes to rating HTRI is the best. 

I am attaching compariosn by Searth about these software in his book by having a kerosene cooler designed on all these.
I am very comfortable and confident with A1: Hetran/ST-Therma-mech but then why not somebody post some design problem and let us solve the same using all these software?
Let us do it?

----------


## aseptman

Note the comparison file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

mkhurram79 has raised a very good qestion may many also have this?
Let someone define some problem in wide range condensation? 
may be solve on these platform and try to get answer to this question

----------


## mahe21

dear friends,
i used to design h.e by HTRI but it takes time and its asking each and every values from us.any short cut to avoid filling up of all values.

Thanks in Advance!!!
by 
mahe
india

----------


## henj

> ...  it takes time and its asking each and every values from us.any short cut to avoid filling up of all values.



If you have a previous solved exchanger on similar condition you may reuse this Htri-file and just change few things.

----------


## mahe21

thank you henj sir.It is useful to me...

----------


## attyub194

My friend

htri is the best software when used with pro ii simci . The only drawback is its weak property bank which can be compensated with simci pro ii

----------


## attyub194

Can any one have ******** for HTRI 6.0. 
regards and thanks

----------


## FEC_CHE

Hy everyone,
Does anybody have the HTFS manual or a similar tutorial? 
Id like to start learning this software but I dont have a starting point to guide me. 
Please share the manual.
Tanks

----------


## suresh750

could niot



> HTRI / HTFS or ASPEN ( Hetran (old Bjac) and HTFS+ or TEAMs or Shell and Tube (thermal and Mech)
> HTRI has its plus: but also many things must be kept in mid. HETRAN or HE Thermal is well inetegrated in ASPEN/HYSIS since Aspen 1 and thus very good as far as thermo goes Helpful when you have wide range evaporation or condensation. IN HTRI you need to feed the heat curve. Also mechanical deatils in A1 programs has many advantages that ensures even less experience persons will make less mistakes. HTRI has more type of baffles but then A1 has twisted tubes/ reduced width tapes.
> Main diff that i found is Hetran the design algoritham invariably generates much better design than HTRI or even HTFS. But then when it comes to rating HTRI is the best. 
> 
> I am attaching compariosn by Searth about these software in his book by having a kerosene cooler designed on all these.
> I am very comfortable and confident with A1: Hetran/ST-Therma-mech but then why not somebody post some design problem and let us solve the same using all these software?
> Let us do it?

----------


## shahla

Dear Friend
your comparison file has been removed . Would you upload it again ,not in rapidshare


many thanksSee More: HTRI, HEXTRAN and ASPEN Exchanger Suite (Which is Best).

----------


## namlexuannth

could anybody share the link hextran9.1 above. The like was died. thanks so much!

----------


## shahla

Thanks very much for comparison sheets

----------


## ali_hoseini

hi bros
anybody help me in aspen b-jac software?
when i want to design a hot-gas recuperator in aerotran despite selecting forced or induced draft type, at last fan isn't designed (fan diameter and... shown 0 !). what's the reason?
or better i say, i want to cool airflow for example from 80C degree to 40 using 30C water; if i also want to have fan(s) in my exchanger which equipment i must select in aerotran?
thx4anyone can help me.
[if i ask my problem in wrong thread plz adress me the right]

----------


## engineer4207

can any body please upload hextran 9.1 or 9.2???????????

thanks

----------


## lhphong021191

can any one reupload file SIMSCI_Hextran_v9.1 again, please!!! thank a lot!!

----------


## dorival_freire

Anybody has a convert software the HETRAN simulation to EDR files?

the software is aspen_converter.zip, he is available in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], but a don't have the aspen support 

Thanks for the support,

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

Hello Friends,
Can someone send me HTRI software v5.0 or 6.0
My mailId:deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sequestrator

Hi to all,
can ASPEN or HYSIS do pVT simulation (and regression of EOS parameters) like Eclipse pVTi, pVTp etc?

----------


## mk.chy12

please upload....

----------


## baronwisanggeni

Dear all
i need to generate properties of turpentine that containing pinene and limonene
i use my HTRI 5.1 at Property Generator....but the result is alike this picture..

could someone explain how to generate the result ?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pazuzu

I think HTRI

----------


## martead

HTRI- For Design and Rating of units. Thermal Design. No Network or Energy Integration 



Hextran- Really Powerful for Networks. Disadvantages: It hasn't been updated its last version 9.2 dated from 2008. GUI not friendly at all. Just for experts. The modeling is done from a MSDOS wimdow to avoid GUI troubles.

ASPEN Exchanger Suite. Most popular, fair enough, great GUI. For most of design and rating problems works OKSee More: HTRI, HEXTRAN and ASPEN Exchanger Suite (Which is Best).

----------


## Che_engineer

HTRI Xchanger Suite 6.0 Tutorial...

Hi..everyone  :Smile: ..
if someone in this great forum have HTRI 6.0 tutorial please share.
I should be grateful to anyone who shared this software tutorial.

Thank you for your kind attention  :Smile:

----------


## aini861021

i prefer Aspen EDR (Exchanger Design Rating) suite the best
but the twisted tube connot be used

----------


## poonath

Users experience with Aspen EDR in a video: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi

HTRI and HTFS, are softwares that calculation processes, there research work. They are industry standards. His equations and calculation procedures, are supported by research.

Previously, Aspen and Hysys, procedures were only theoretical calculation, were only for reference.

Currently, ASPEN HTFS buy, acquired all the technology.

Still, the standard for heat exchanger design is HTRI

Regards

----------


## Thaksen79

Dear Members,

I am looking for HTRI tutorial. If someone have then i would request if they can share the same. They can send this to me also on t_ingole@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance.

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nikoonz

> Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you but link it's dead. Can you reupload please.

----------


## Nikoonz

I found the software. There is the link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

